# First time offshore



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was VERY fortunate to be able to go offshore this past weekend for my first time. Had a great bunch of guys and fantastic weather. It was a total blast...caught LOTS of fish and saw at least 5 whale sharks, 2 sperm whales, pilot whales, and a pod of a few hundred porpoise. All the marine life out there is amazing. It was an incredible experience and one that I will never forget..despite all the rum:thumbup: 
Thank you so much Captain Pat and all the other achievers! It was such a great time out there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's great! Good lookin' water, where'd ya'll go?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Y'all must have been WAY south to see water that good.


----------

